# probleme avec lettres à accent avec fournisseur d'accès Télé 2



## sylot (31 Mars 2004)

Je possède un mac OS 9.1 et ai choisi depuis peu d'utiliser télé 2 en fournisseur d'accès. Mais, j'ai un gros problème de lecture (courriels et certaines pages web) : en effet, les lettres accentuées, en particulier, sont "mangées" (avec les 2 ou 3 lettres qui suivent) : donc c'est assez difficile à lire ! Et je peux difficilement envoyer un email "sérieux".... 
J'ai envoyé plusieurs emails au service technique de Télé 2 : ils me répondent que cela vient de mon système.  Or, auparavant, je surfais avec Wanadoo puis Free, sans ce problème !
Depuis 2 jours, impossible d'allumer mon Mac : j'ai d'abord la fenêtre "Mac OS 9.1 . Bienvenue sur Mac" Et par dessus, apparait à l'écran le message suivant : "Table du système de fichiers incorrecte. Pour désactiver temporairement les extensions, redémarrez en appuyant sur la touche Majuscule". Ce que j'ai tenté plusieurs fois, sans succès !
Il faut dire que, tout en consultant le Web, j'ai été dans Edition  et Préférences et là, j'ai changé la langue (j'ai gardé Français)............Mon problème actuel de démarrage provient-il de cela ? Comment y remédier ?
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?!
Merci


----------



## JediMac (31 Mars 2004)

Salut et bienvenue sur MacG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!

Pour ton problème de lettre, vérifie que dans le dossier encodage texte dans le dossier système, tu n'as que 15 éléments. S'il y en a plus, tu jettes tout ce qui n'a pas un nom français. Normalement les symptômes ne sont pas ceux que tu décris, mais bon...
Pour le très très très classique problème de "la table de fichiers..." regarde ici.


----------



## sylot (31 Mars 2004)

Merci beaucoup pour cette réponse. Je vais essayer ce soir !


----------



## sylot (3 Avril 2004)

Et bien, non : ce qui m'a été indiqué n'a pas fonctionné ! Impossible de redémarrer mon Mac !!! J'ai essayé divers raccourcis clavier : sans succès. J'ai finis par appuyer sur la touche placée à coté du "Reset" (façade de l'unité centrale) et cela m'a donné un écran blanc avec du texte suivant : "No adress property found. Apple PowerMac 1, 1.1.1 F4..............
Open Firmware 3.1.1
To continue booting, type "mac-boot" and press return. To shut down, type "shut-down" and press return".
Ce que j'ai tenté : sans pouvoir redémarrer. Par contre je me suis rendue compte que mon clavier est en QWERTY et non en AZERTY !!!!
Que puis-je faire pour régler cela ?


----------



## JediMac (3 Avril 2004)

Tu veux dire que tu n'as même pas pu démarrer avec les extensions désactivées 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?
Pour ton problème de clavier, je crois qu'il se réglera tout seul une fois que tu auras pu démarre normalement.
Pour t'aider, un clavier qwerty :


----------



## sylot (3 Avril 2004)

Tu as tout compris :je ne peux redémarrer, même une fois les extensions désactivées !
On m'a passé un livre "Mac pour les Nuls"que je vais regarder demain... en espérant y trouver LA solution.....


----------



## JediMac (3 Avril 2004)

Oula, c'est pas bon ça !
Est ce que tu peux démarrer sur un CD OS9 et voir ton disque dur ?


----------

